
Human intelligence peaked thousands of years ago - tocomment
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/human-intelligence-peaked-thousands-of-years-ago-and-weve-been-on-an-intellectual-and-emotional-decline-ever-since-8307101.html
======
zdw
Seems to me that the Dunning–Kruger effect would support this - we'd get
dumber as a society but not realize it.

Reading works created during antiquity (religious texts, Greek/Roman
philosophy, etc.) seems to point in this direction - some of those people had
their heads screwed on much better than the majority of people today.

